#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  Exxon Blue Book

## amrezzat82

Hey guys


could any body please upload Exxon Blue Book?See More: Exxon Blue Book

----------


## ask

please brothers i too need the same book

long live egpet.net

----------


## inzenjer

does anyone have

EXXON DP - Design Practice Revision/Addition -- Procedure and Form.
EXXON EP - Engineering Practice Revision/Addition -- Procedure and Form.
EXXON FP - Field Practice Revision/Addition -- Procedure and Form.
EXXON DD - Drawing Detail Revision/Addition -- Procedure and Form

----------


## johnexxon

Thank You

----------


## Mohamed

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## bryandown

Data Book on Hydrocarbons = Exxon blue book ??
(In exxon engineering, process design course states that they are the same)

This is the link for data book on hydrocarbons 9th
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jlosada

Thanks

----------


## Pedro Romero

Thanks

----------


## Robert24

> Thanks



Did you get a copy of the Exxon Blue Book.  If so, could you send me a copy or tell me how to get a copy? :Smile:

----------


## castornorono

Required dehidration gas books and manuals, software for proyect in ejecution now

----------


## bond07

pls send it to anatolaniga@gmail.com, we could trade stuufs. I have quite alot

----------


## Amol99

i also need it,
please send to amolcall@gmail.com

----------


## guru4life

Please share if you have it

See More: Exxon Blue Book

----------


## willyokere

Please did you get a copy of the Exxon Blue Book. If so, could you send me a copy or tell me how to get a copy?

----------


## tessios

is there anybody to share this material once again?

----------


## tt_mashimaro

I need this book, if anybody shares it. Thanks in advance.

----------

